
Facebook removes 3 Billion fake accounts in 6 months - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/facebook-fake-accounts-1.5146701
======
smn1234
"the company estimates that five per cent of its 2.4 billion monthly active
users are fake accounts" wow. That's sizable

